# Charakter Hochladen?



## Darynar (30. April 2008)

Warum werden meine Charakter nicht hochgeladen?


----------



## gOOvER (30. April 2008)

Darynar schrieb:


> Warum werden meine Charakter nicht hochgeladen?



Weil Du vielleicht nen Bug vor dem Bildschirm hast? Evtl. probierst Du es an der Microwelle? Warum ist heute Mittwoch? Warum ist Gras grün?

Ein paar mehr Info's wären nicht schlecht?


----------



## Ðatum (30. April 2008)

Bravo gOOvER
Vielleicht hast du einfach keinen guten Tag, aber so hilfst du wirklich niemanden und dein Tonfall ist auch wirklich unangebracht.

Darynar? Hast du dich an das Tutorial gehalten?


----------



## gOOvER (2. Mai 2008)

Was soll man sonst auf so eine Frage schreiben, in der nochnicht einmal im entferntesten irgendein Fehler angedeutet ist. Sorry, wenn die ironie des Beitrages nicht angekommen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings kann das Problem etliche Fehlerquellen haben und ein schlichtes "Es geht nicht" ist da einfach zu wenig, vorallem wenn man keine Kristallkugel zu Hand hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

